# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اگه صفر مطلق کلوینی،تازه میخوای شروع کنی بیا اینجا،از بهمن بازی رو شروع کن و ببر...

## vida76

سلام به تویی که داری این تاپیکو میخونی
من با تجربه خیلی سال کنکور و خیلی سال تدریس و خیلی سال درس خوندن،خیلی سال شکست خوردن،خیلی سال ر ی د ه شدن بهم خیلی سال مشاوره دادن اومدم که بهت چیزی رو بگم و رازی رو برملا کنم که شاید شاید تویی که داری الان این تاپیکو میخونی بشی خانم/آقای دکتر/ مهندس سال آینده
میدونم خیلی مسیر فرسایشی هست،خیلی آدما هستن که ازت جلو زدن،ولی من نمیخوام از یه چیز غیر منطقی صحبت کنم
میخوام از مسیری صحبت کنم که هر ساله هزاران نفر میرن و به نتیجه میرسن،هزاران نفری که هیچ وقت نمیان و اینجا تاپیک بزنن بگن آره ما تونستیم ما رفتیم این راهو،میشه اتفاق میوفته
خوب گوش بده
از الان تا خود روز کنکور ۲۴ هفته مونده که میشه به عبارتی ۶ ماه!
۶ ماه زمانی هست که اگه یه ماهم بذاری روش یه جنین میتونه شکل بگیره و به دنیا بیاد!
یعنی بزرگترین و هوشمند ترین خلقتی که الان روی زمین هست میتونه تو هفت ماه به دنیا بیاد و بشه یکی مثه تو یکی مثه من
حالا اینو در نظر بگیر
اگه یه دانش آموز بتونه ۱۱ ماه برای کنکور تلاش کنه،معادل ۳۳۰ روز و هر روز به طور متوسط ۸ ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه میشه چقدر؟۲۶۰۰ و خورده ای
خب
حالا تو ۱۷۰ روز داری
اگه روزی ۱۶ ساعت درس بخونی
میشه ۲۷۰۰ و خورده ای ساعت
۱۰۰ ساعتشم میگیریم هیچی،تا عادت کنی و از ۸ ساعت خودتو توی چند هفته برسونی به ۱۶ ساعت
خب حالا شاید بگی ۱۶ خیلی زیاده و اینا
من بهت میگم
دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
باید سختی هم بکشی
خب میگیریم ۶ ساعت بخوابی
۲ ساعتم بری ناهار و شام و استراحت بین درسی،نه اصلا ۳ ساعت،نه اصلا ۴ ساعت‌
اقا تو ۱۴ ساعت بخون
ولی بخون
و اینم بدون اونی که زود شروع میکنه نزدیک کنکور بیشتر چیزا رو فراموش میکنه
ولی تو نززززدیک بیخ کنکوری
پس نا امید نشو،شروع کن،بسم الله بگو و با قدرت شروع کن
ولش کن بابا این حرفا رو
اینقدر این کنکور رو واسه خودتون شاخ نکنید
تو میتونی
تو یه بار بین چندین میلیون نفر بازی رو بردی
تو این کنکور کلش سیاهی لشکرن،میمونه ۱۰ هزار نفر
تو شروع کنی باید فقط بین ۱۰ هزار نفر رقابت کنی
پس جا نزن
اگه صفر صفری
شروع کن و بخون
از ۸ ساعت شروع کن
۳ روز بعد بکنش ۸ ساعت و نیم
۳ روز بعدتر ۹
۵ روز بعد تر ۹ و نیم
۵ روز بعدش ۱۰
۷ روزبعد ۱۰ و نیم
۷ روز بعدش ۱۱
.
.
.
ادامه بده و جا نزن
بابا تو انسانی
اشرف مخلوقاتی
همین چندماه بخون،که از کنایه و نیش اطرافیان و دائما مقایسه شدن به بچه ی پد رس گ مردم  خلاص شی
نگو میزارم سال بعد ال میکنم و بل میکنم
حالا ببین نکته و رازش همینجاست
باشه تو سال بعد بیا کنکور بده باشه خیل خب
به ذهنم همینو بگو
ولی
این ذهن و مغزت رو گول بزن
بشین بخون و بگو میخونم و بدون استرس کارت رو بکن و بگو این پایه ای میشه واسه سال بعد
بهت قول شرف میدم همین امسال کار تمومه و به سال بعد نمیکشه
یکی از دوستام بود صفر مطلق هم میزی خودم بود دبیرستان
اقا این بعد عید خر شد نشست خوند
اصلانمیدیدیمش
قبول شد پزشکی بندرعباس
یکی دیگه از فامیلامون بود عاشق دختر عموش بود
عموش گفته بود اگه دکتر بشی دخترم میتونه باهات ازدواج کنه وگرنه من جنازه دخترمم به تو نمیدم
نشست دقیقا بعد از عید خوند،همه میگفتن بذار سال بعد و اینا
قبول شد پزشکی زابل
تو همین شیش ماهو شرافتی درس بخون
اگه به نتیجه نرسیدی بیا تف کن تو صورتم
گوشی موشی رو بنداز دور
فقط شبا بیا گزارش کار بده
بشو افشین مقتدا
بشو خیلیا که دیر شروع کردن
تو اگه ۲ سال بخونی و پزشکی بیاری
کار شاخی نکردی
ولی اگه شیش ماه بخونی و بیاری
خستگی و ناامیدی رو بذاری کنار
و پزشکی بیاری یا یه رشته خوب
حاجی واقعا آدم باحالی هستی
قهرمان زندگی خودت باش...
قهرمان زندگی من باش
با اینکه امسال رقیب هم هستیم
ولی تو فرزند این سرزمینی و عشق من
پس بشین و یه برنامه خوب بریز
کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو ببر بالا
با همون روندی که گفتم
از ۸ ساعت شروع کن و زیاد کن
برایت آرزوی موفقیت دارم
دوستدار شما
ویدا
تاپیک ادامه و دادن راهکارهای عملی رو هم گذاشتم،دوست داشتید بخونیدش
ادامه تاپیک چیکار کنیم از بهمن میخوایم شروع کنیم،با راهکارهای مجرب افراد سالهای گذشته

----------


## Mahdiz

وااای خیلی عالی بود :Yahoo (8):

----------


## high-flown

> سلام به تویی که داری این تاپیکو میخونی
> من با تجربه خیلی سال کنکور و خیلی سال تدریس و خیلی سال درس خوندن،خیلی سال شکست خوردن،خیلی سال ر ی د ه شدن بهم خیلی سال مشاوره دادن اومدم که بهت چیزی رو بگم و رازی رو برملا کنم که شاید شاید تویی که داری الان این تاپیکو میخونی بشی خانم/آقای دکتر/ مهندس سال آینده
> میدونم خیلی مسیر فرسایشی هست،خیلی آدما هستن که ازت جلو زدن،ولی من نمیخوام از یه چیز غیر منطقی صحبت کنم
> میخوام از مسیری صحبت کنم که هر ساله هزاران نفر میرن و به نتیجه میرسن،هزاران نفری که هیچ وقت نمیان و اینجا تاپیک بزنن بگن آره ما تونستیم ما رفتیم این راهو،میشه اتفاق میوفته
> خوب گوش بده
> از الان تا خود روز کنکور ۲۴ هفته مونده که میشه به عبارتی ۶ ماه!
> ۶ ماه زمانی هست که اگه یه ماهم بذاری روش یه جنین میتونه شکل بگیره و به دنیا بیاد!
> یعنی بزرگترین و هوشمند ترین خلقتی که الان روی زمین هست میتونه تو هفت ماه به دنیا بیاد و بشه یکی مثه تو یکی مثه من
> حالا اینو در نظر بگیر
> ...


ممنونم متن خیلی خوبی بود.

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط vida76


سلام به تویی که داری این تاپیکو میخونی
من با تجربه خیلی سال کنکور و خیلی سال تدریس و خیلی سال درس خوندن،خیلی سال شکست خوردن،خیلی سال ر ی د ه شدن بهم خیلی سال مشاوره دادن اومدم که بهت چیزی رو بگم و رازی رو برملا کنم که شاید شاید تویی که داری الان این تاپیکو میخونی بشی خانم/آقای دکتر/ مهندس سال آینده
میدونم خیلی مسیر فرسایشی هست،خیلی آدما هستن که ازت جلو زدن،ولی من نمیخوام از یه چیز غیر منطقی صحبت کنم
میخوام از مسیری صحبت کنم که هر ساله هزاران نفر میرن و به نتیجه میرسن،هزاران نفری که هیچ وقت نمیان و اینجا تاپیک بزنن بگن آره ما تونستیم ما رفتیم این راهو،میشه اتفاق میوفته
خوب گوش بده
از الان تا خود روز کنکور ۲۴ هفته مونده که میشه به عبارتی ۶ ماه!
۶ ماه زمانی هست که اگه یه ماهم بذاری روش یه جنین میتونه شکل بگیره و به دنیا بیاد!
یعنی بزرگترین و هوشمند ترین خلقتی که الان روی زمین هست میتونه تو هفت ماه به دنیا بیاد و بشه یکی مثه تو یکی مثه من
حالا اینو در نظر بگیر
اگه یه دانش آموز بتونه ۱۱ ماه برای کنکور تلاش کنه،معادل ۳۳۰ روز و هر روز به طور متوسط ۸ ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه میشه چقدر؟۲۶۰۰ و خورده ای
خب
حالا تو ۱۷۰ روز داری
اگه روزی ۱۶ ساعت درس بخونی
میشه ۲۷۰۰ و خورده ای ساعت
۱۰۰ ساعتشم میگیریم هیچی،تا عادت کنی و از ۸ ساعت خودتو توی چند هفته برسونی به ۱۶ ساعت
خب حالا شاید بگی ۱۶ خیلی زیاده و اینا
من بهت میگم
دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
باید سختی هم بکشی
خب میگیریم ۶ ساعت بخوابی
۲ ساعتم بری ناهار و شام و استراحت بین درسی،نه اصلا ۳ ساعت،نه اصلا ۴ ساعت‌
اقا تو ۱۴ ساعت بخون
ولی بخون
و اینم بدون اونی که زود شروع میکنه نزدیک کنکور بیشتر چیزا رو فراموش میکنه
ولی تو نززززدیک بیخ کنکوری
پس نا امید نشو،شروع کن،بسم الله بگو و با قدرت شروع کن
ولش کن بابا این حرفا رو
اینقدر این کنکور رو واسه خودتون شاخ نکنید
تو میتونی
تو یه بار بین چندین میلیون نفر بازی رو بردی
تو این کنکور کلش سیاهی لشکرن،میمونه ۱۰ هزار نفر
تو شروع کنی باید فقط بین ۱۰ هزار نفر رقابت کنی
پس جا نزن
اگه صفر صفری
شروع کن و بخون
از ۸ ساعت شروع کن
۳ روز بعد بکنش ۸ ساعت و نیم
۳ روز بعدتر ۹
۵ روز بعد تر ۹ و نیم
۵ روز بعدش ۱۰
۷ روزبعد ۱۰ و نیم
۷ روز بعدش ۱۱
.
.
.
ادامه بده و جا نزن
بابا تو انسانی
اشرف مخلوقاتی
همین چندماه بخون،که از کنایه و نیش اطرافیان و دائما مقایسه شدن به بچه ی پد رس گ مردم  خلاص شی
نگو میزارم سال بعد ال میکنم و بل میکنم
حالا ببین نکته و رازش همینجاست
باشه تو سال بعد بیا کنکور بده باشه خیل خب
به ذهنم همینو بگو
ولی
این ذهن و مغزت رو گول بزن
بشین بخون و بگو میخونم و بدون استرس کارت رو بکن و بگو این پایه ای میشه واسه سال بعد
بهت قول شرف میدم همین امسال کار تمومه و به سال بعد نمیکشه
یکی از دوستام بود صفر مطلق هم میزی خودم بود دبیرستان
اقا این بعد عید خر شد نشست خوند
اصلانمیدیدیمش
قبول شد پزشکی بندرعباس
یکی دیگه از فامیلامون بود عاشق دختر عموش بود
عموش گفته بود اگه دکتر بشی دخترم میتونه باهات ازدواج کنه وگرنه من جنازه دخترمم به تو نمیدم
نشست دقیقا بعد از عید خوند،همه میگفتن بذار سال بعد و اینا
قبول شد پزشکی زابل
تو همین شیش ماهو شرافتی درس بخون
اگه به نتیجه نرسیدی بیا تف کن تو صورتم
گوشی موشی رو بنداز دور
فقط شبا بیا گزارش کار بده
بشو افشین مقتدا
بشو خیلیا که دیر شروع کردن
تو اگه ۲ سال بخونی و پزشکی بیاری
کار شاخی نکردی
ولی اگه شیش ماه بخونی و بیاری
خستگی و ناامیدی رو بذاری کنار
و پزشکی بیاری یا یه رشته خوب
حاجی واقعا آدم باحالی هستی
قهرمان زندگی خودت باش...
قهرمان زندگی من باش
با اینکه امسال رقیب هم هستیم
ولی تو فرزند این سرزمینی و عشق من
پس بشین و یه برنامه خوب بریز
کم کم ساعت مطالعه رو ببر بالا
با همون روندی که گفتم
از ۸ ساعت شروع کن و زیاد کن
برایت آرزوی موفقیت دارم
دوستدار شما
ویدا


بهترین تیکه هاش:
دیر اومدی نخواه زود بری
از کنایه و نیش اطرافیان و دائما مقایسه شدن به بچه ی پد رس گ مردم خلاص شی
میدونم خیلی مسیر فرسایشی هست،خیلی آدما هستن که ازت جلو زدن،ولی من نمیخوام از یه چیز غیر منطقی صحبت کنم
میخوام از مسیری صحبت کنم که هر ساله هزاران نفر میرن و به نتیجه میرسن
من با تجربه خیلی سال کنکور و خیلی سال تدریس و خیلی سال درس خوندن،خیلی سال شکست خوردن،خیلی سال ر ی د ه شدن بهم 
ممنون خیلی لفظت توپ بود دختر : ) ، خوشم اومد :]*

----------


## God_help_me

به نظرم کل تاپیکت امید خوب و بی محتوا بود و مشخصه برا تشکر و لایک گرفتنه .این فقط یه حدسه و بهت برنخوره . چون اول جملت احساس کردم قراره یه روشی یه قرصی یه برنامه ریزی چیزی بگی اخر جملت که اینطور نشد البته قرص رو مزاح کردم ولی در کل حرفت خنده داره که جنین رو با یه انسانی که مغزش تو ۱۸ سالگیه و کامله مقایسه میکنی بعدشم کارگری که نیس بگی ۱۶ ساعت کار میکنم ۱۶ ساعت درس خوندن نتیجه عکس میده درست مثل هورمون بازخورد منفی میگیره مغز و جای پیشرفت پسرفت میکنی بهت قول میدم با این روش فوقش یه هفته بخونی بعد یه هفته یه ماه استراحت میکنی از درسم زده میشی و کلا خودتو برا کنکور سال بعد اماده میکنی مهمترین عاملی که باعث موفقیته استمرار و ثابت ماندن و جا نزدنه . ۱۰ ۱۲ ساعت به صورت تثبیت خوندن بهتر از ۱۶ ساعت بی کیفیت خوندنه.

----------


## vida76

خواهش میکنم نظرتون برام محترمه
نه والا
من فعالیت چندانی ندارم که بخوام لایک جمع کنم
کلیت انگیزشی بود،حالا نه ۱۶ ساعت همون ۱۳ تا ۱۴ ساعت برای کسی که شروع از صفر داره توی بهمن لازمه که با برنامه ریزی درست و استفاده از روش هایی مثل مرور های ابینگهاوس و تکنیک های پومودورا و ... میتونین بهش برسین،من به نکته ای اشاره نکرده و راهکار ندارم ولی اگر لازم هست به ارائه راهکار یا برنامه بفرمایید حتما خوشحال میشم کمک کنم

----------


## God_help_me

> خواهش میکنم نظرتون برام محترمه
> نه والا
> من فعالیت چندانی ندارم که بخوام لایک جمع کنم
> کلیت انگیزشی بود،حالا نه ۱۶ ساعت همون ۱۳ تا ۱۴ ساعت برای کسی که شروع از صفر داره توی بهمن لازمه که با برنامه ریزی درست و استفاده از روش هایی مثل مرور های ابینگهاوس و تکنیک های پومودورا و ... میتونین بهش برسین،من به نکته ای اشاره نکرده و راهکار ندارم ولی اگر لازم هست به ارائه راهکار یا برنامه بفرمایید حتما خوشحال میشم کمک کنم


من یه روشم دیده بودم اسمش یادم نیس ولی کارکردش طوری بود که ضمیر ناخودگاه رو درگیر میکرد چون همونطور که میدونیم ضمیر ناخوداگاه صد برابر قوی تر از خوداگاهه ولی چون اموزش اون روش پولی بود و رایگانش نبود بیخیالش شدم ولی اسمش الان یادم نیس این روشایی هم که گفتین خوبن مخصوصا ابینگهاوس که فوقالعادس

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_help_me


به نظرم کل تاپیکت امید خوب و بی محتوا بود و مشخصه برا تشکر و لایک گرفتنه .این فقط یه حدسه و بهت برنخوره . چون اول جملت احساس کردم قراره یه روشی یه قرصی یه برنامه ریزی چیزی بگی اخر جملت که اینطور نشد البته قرص رو مزاح کردم ولی در کل حرفت خنده داره که جنین رو با یه انسانی که مغزش تو ۱۸ سالگیه و کامله مقایسه میکنی بعدشم کارگری که نیس بگی ۱۶ ساعت کار میکنم ۱۶ ساعت درس خوندن نتیجه عکس میده درست مثل هورمون بازخورد منفی میگیره مغز و جای پیشرفت پسرفت میکنی بهت قول میدم با این روش فوقش یه هفته بخونی بعد یه هفته یه ماه استراحت میکنی از درسم زده میشی و کلا خودتو برا کنکور سال بعد اماده میکنی مهمترین عاملی که باعث موفقیته استمرار و ثابت ماندن و جا نزدنه . ۱۰ ۱۲ ساعت به صورت تثبیت خوندن بهتر از ۱۶ ساعت بی کیفیت خوندنه.


نباید ریز شی تو جزئیات مهم اینه بگه که دنبال راحتی نباش... وقتی میخوایی به یه هدفی تو زمان متوسط رو به کم برسی...
وگرنه بزرگترین دروغ تاریخ این بود ک گفتن انسان اشرف مخلوقاته... و خیلیای دیگ...
برنامه ریزی و ساعت مطالعه و ... اینا همش جزئیاته... و هدف ایشون مشاوره دادن نیس.*

----------


## God_help_me

> *
> 
> نباید ریز شی تو جزئیات مهم اینه بگه که دنبال راحتی نباش... وقتی میخوایی به یه هدفی تو زمان متوسط رو به کم برسی...
> وگرنه بزرگترین دروغ تاریخ این بود ک گفتن انسان اشرف مخلوقاته... و خیلیای دیگ...
> برنامه ریزی و ساعت مطالعه و ... اینا همش جزئیاته... و هدف ایشون مشاوره دادن نیس.*


بحثم این نیس در کل انگیزه تزریقی نیس و الا با هر کلیپ انگیزشی باید نیکولا تسلایی چیزی شد منظورم دقیقا اینه که کسی که رتبه دار میشه از این زمان با این چیزا انگیزه نمیگیره باید یه فشاری باشه که دایره امنشو بهم بزنه واسه بعضیا قبول نشدن فشارش رفتن به خدمته واسه بعضیا شوهر کردنه واسه بعضیا از خونه به بیرون پرت شدنه خیلیا میگن کنکور پایان کار نیس ولی بنظرم تو ایران اخرین امید یه انسان کنکوره البته انسانی که میگم از نوع متوسط رو به فقیر هس و الا با پول خوب با رشته های دیگه میشه مهاجرت کرد رفت

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_help_me


بحثم این نیس در کل انگیزه تزریقی نیس و الا با هر کلیپ انگیزشی باید نیکولا تسلایی چیزی شد منظورم دقیقا اینه که کسی که رتبه دار میشه از این زمان با این چیزا انگیزه نمیگیره باید یه فشاری باشه که دایره امنشو بهم بزنه واسه بعضیا قبول نشدن فشارش رفتن به خدمته واسه بعضیا شوهر کردنه واسه بعضیا از خونه به بیرون پرت شدنه خیلیا میگن کنکور پایان کار نیس ولی بنظرم تو ایران اخرین امید یه انسان کنکوره البته انسانی که میگم از نوع متوسط رو به فقیر هس و الا با پول خوب با رشته های دیگه میشه مهاجرت کرد رفت


اها اوک :]*

----------


## thanks god

> من یه روشم دیده بودم اسمش یادم نیس ولی کارکردش طوری بود که ضمیر ناخودگاه رو درگیر میکرد چون همونطور که میدونیم ضمیر ناخوداگاه صد برابر قوی تر از خوداگاهه ولی چون اموزش اون روش پولی بود و رایگانش نبود بیخیالش شدم ولی اسمش الان یادم نیس این روشایی هم که گفتین خوبن مخصوصا ابینگهاوس که فوقالعادس


ببین دوست خوبم ضمیرناخودآگاه راستکیه ولی اینایی که تبلیغ قانون چرت و دروغ جذب رو میکنن خیلی گنده و بزرگش کردن، دارن از همه تعاریف برای منفعت مالی خودشون بهره میگیرن :/

----------


## Salaheddin.Kurd

بیا بالا :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mobina_82

> سلام به تویی که داری این تاپیکو میخونی
> من با تجربه خیلی سال کنکور و خیلی سال تدریس و خیلی سال درس خوندن،خیلی سال شکست خوردن،خیلی سال ر ی د ه شدن بهم خیلی سال مشاوره دادن اومدم که بهت چیزی رو بگم و رازی رو برملا کنم که شاید شاید تویی که داری الان این تاپیکو میخونی بشی خانم/آقای دکتر/ مهندس سال آینده
> میدونم خیلی مسیر فرسایشی هست،خیلی آدما هستن که ازت جلو زدن،ولی من نمیخوام از یه چیز غیر منطقی صحبت کنم
> میخوام از مسیری صحبت کنم که هر ساله هزاران نفر میرن و به نتیجه میرسن،هزاران نفری که هیچ وقت نمیان و اینجا تاپیک بزنن بگن آره ما تونستیم ما رفتیم این راهو،میشه اتفاق میوفته
> خوب گوش بده
> از الان تا خود روز کنکور ۲۴ هفته مونده که میشه به عبارتی ۶ ماه!
> ۶ ماه زمانی هست که اگه یه ماهم بذاری روش یه جنین میتونه شکل بگیره و به دنیا بیاد!
> یعنی بزرگترین و هوشمند ترین خلقتی که الان روی زمین هست میتونه تو هفت ماه به دنیا بیاد و بشه یکی مثه تو یکی مثه من
> حالا اینو در نظر بگیر
> ...


منم میخواستم همینکارو کنم تا اینکه امشب با ی‌مشاور صحبت کردم و گفت باید روش درست درس خوندن و .... رو بدونی الانم با گروه ما میتونی قبول بشی
خب من پشت کنکوریم دیگه این چیزا رو بلدم که کی مرور کنم کی تست بزنم و ..
کلا انگیزم ته کشید

----------


## معصومه زهرا

صرفا برای تبلیغش کن من بالغ بر 10 گروه مشاوره ثبت نام کردم
یه برنامه میدن
میگن روش های خاص خودمونو داریم تا نپرسی چیزی نمیگن
من واسه اکثرشون برنامه میدادم میگفتن افرین
و یه سریاشون منابعی رو میگفتن باید بخری باید مثلا من شیمیم ضعیف بود میگفت برو ای کیو بگیر من خودم استفاده کردم بابا تو تیزهوشان بودی
یعنی به خودت اعتماد کن چیز خاصی نمیگن و نمیدن بنظرم این انجمن از هرچی گروه مشاورست بهتره
سوالی داشتی دوستان بی منت جواب میدن واقعا
گذارش کار ثابت قدم هم داریم میتونی باشی بچه ها هستن
خیلی چیزارو هم عالی گفته
پولتم بزار جیبت
توکل کن بخدا
تلاش کن

----------

